# Stripping doors



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

Any recommendations for a stripper for doors?
Customer has about 8 interior doors, each 8 ft. tall, each with 5 panels. 
At least two coats of enamel on each.
Need to strip and refinish.
I've previously used a couple of different brands of stripper but would appreciate hearing recommendations for a good stripper.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Bix Stripper works pretty good. I learned the hard way though... Wear saftey glasses when working with it. Smells pretty good so if possible take the doors in the garage or something.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

T200 said:


> Any recommendations for a stripper...would appreciate hearing recommendations for a good stripper.


What is this site turning into?


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Come to vegas, lots of effective strippers here.:whistling2: 

I usually go for the straight methelyene chloride.

Use the thick first then the thin.

Stripper needs to be worked quite a bit, with painted doors, one of the strippers you "lay on" and then cover with paper would free up some time.

freudian painter comments.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

No one stripper works for everything
Each job may require a different type/brand/kind
Sometimes several, sometimes nothing will work

The best advice I can give you is to take it to a pro and have it dipped, and figure that charge into your bid

Seriously, it's just better that way...on sooooo many levels


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Multi-Strip paint remover is biodegradable, non-flammable, and contains no methylene chloride or caustic. Multi-Strip™ paint remover is odor free and can be easily cleaned up with water. http://www.readystripsales.com/Multi_Strip_s/3.htm:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Trixy or Porche, they both work the day shift, both can give a great table dance. They smell great (cookie spray) but where gloves, protective beer goggles and a full body suit if you see them out of the club.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Trixy or Porche, they both work the day shift, both can give a great table dance. They smell great (cookie spray) but where gloves, protective beer goggles and a full body suit if you see them out of the club.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Dude, you crack me up.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Multi-Strip paint remover is biodegradable, non-flammable, and contains no methylene chloride or caustic. Multi-Strip™ paint remover is odor free and can be easily cleaned up with water. http://www.readystripsales.com/Multi_Strip_s/3.htm:yes: :yes: :yes:


Tim, Have you ever used that?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Joewho said:


> Tim, Have you ever used that?


Use it all the time, there is some sanding and scraping that needs to be done but, you'll have that with anything. The best thing about this product is , the longer you leave it on the more work it will do. Some jobs i'll apply and leave set over night, it does most of the work for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Interesting. Have always had best results with bulk meth chloride and no luck with other products, when it comes to paint.

I'll have to give this one a try.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Joewho said:


> I'll have to give this one a try.


You will likey:yes:


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks, guys.

I'm also thinking of putting in a garden this spring.
Any good ideas for what sort of gardening equipment I'll need?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

T200 said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I'm also thinking of putting in a garden this spring.
> Any good ideas for what sort of gardening equipment I'll need?



A garden is a great Idea, first you'll need a hoe,
Once again Trixy or Porche can help, they both work the day shift.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I wouldn't know about the hoe, but for fauna I would recommend a hearty helping of Hooker's
...Journal of Botany

http://books.google.com/books?hl=en&id=UmcCAAAAYAAJ&dq=hooker's+journal+of+botany&printsec=frontcover&source=web&ots=5F2k8wZt-7&sig=8eei-mTkA6wM_mxvkatCHV8pxxY


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

If you bury a 4" purdy about an inch down, water 2x a week you should have some 1 inchers sprouting in the spring.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Joewho said:


> If you bury a 4" purdy about an inch down, water 2x a week you should have some 1 inchers sprouting in the spring.


Squirt lime juice on it every 2 days...they will come up Corona's


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Squirt lime juice on it every 2 days...they will come up Corona's


Thats why I use water.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Squirt lime juice on it every 2 days...they will come up Corona's


Any more than that, you'll come up with nasty Miller Chill :yes:


----------

